# EPC light, banging noise



## ChimneyJim (Jul 25, 2012)

Just over two weeks and 700 miles. On way to tint shop and light came on, started making all sorts of racket. This should be interesting. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MMeachGLI (Feb 1, 2014)

ChimneyJim said:


> Just over two weeks and 700 miles. On way to tint shop and light came on, started making all sorts of racket. This should be interesting.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh dang man. That can’t be good brother. Keep us updated.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bludevilx (Mar 10, 2016)

I just had something similar happen in my 18 Golf R. Only had it a week with only like 40miles on lol. Dropped it off at my dealer yesterday. Mine was a oil pressure sensor. Picking up after work today will see if it happens again. Epc light came on for me on 2 consecutive days on my way to work.









2016 Golf R Manual w/DAP | 2018 Atlas SEL R-Line


----------



## ChimneyJim (Jul 25, 2012)

Well it’s been dropped off. Won’t get diagnosed until Monday. Gave me a Passat. I’ll update. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChimneyJim (Jul 25, 2012)

Major failure. The sound is a rod. Tear down starts tomorrow. Wtf


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bludevilx (Mar 10, 2016)

ChimneyJim said:


> Major failure. The sound is a rod. Tear down starts tomorrow. Wtf
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Dang. Got my R back Friday night. Saturday the EPC light came on again so back to the dealership after work today...

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## ChimneyJim (Jul 25, 2012)

No new news on cause but VW has already told the dealer to order a new motor. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shangus (Nov 2, 2014)

Ouch, sorry man. Which trim do you have and which engine? Sounds like they aren't going to mess around since they are replacing the motor, so you have that in your favor at least. Do you get to keep the Passat or are you going to push for an Atlas as your loaner?

Please keep us posted on how things go!


----------



## ChimneyJim (Jul 25, 2012)

Mine is a 2.0 S. 

For now I’ll stick with the Passat though I don’t know how long it’ll be. My feelings on that may change. 

I am pleased that they aren’t screwing around. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

ChimneyJim said:


> No new news on cause but VW has already told the dealer to order a new motor.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I wouldn't want a car that had a new motor after 700 miles. Just wait for the slew of problems that ensue when the "trained" techs try to put it back together.


----------



## ChimneyJim (Jul 25, 2012)

No real update today. They are not pulling the motor until the new one arrives. No eta. Backorder. It is red flagged for priority. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

ice4life said:


> I wouldn't want a car that had a new motor after 700 miles. Just wait for the slew of problems that ensue when the "trained" techs try to put it back together.


Engines are changed by all make's dealers with no issues.


----------



## ChimneyJim (Jul 25, 2012)

Making progress. Picked up an Atlas loaner this evening. Hehe




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shangus (Nov 2, 2014)

Awesome. If it is a V6 you will have to let us know your impressions since you got to drive both...hoping they get you squared away soon.


----------



## ChimneyJim (Jul 25, 2012)

1/3 the cost of the vehicle. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MMeachGLI (Feb 1, 2014)

ChimneyJim said:


> 1/3 the cost of the vehicle.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Holy $hit!   

🤦🏻*♂...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

